# padre



## laurent568

Hola:

Sé que normalmente _el padre_ es _le père_, sino que _los padres_ puede incluir también a las madres (_les parents_).

Pero qué pasa cuando se habla de "cualquier padre"? Por ejemplo en esta frase:

_Para cualquier padre es difícil asumir que su hijo es un ser sexual._

_padre _hace referencia sólo al varón o significa "los padres" (es decir "los padres y las madres")?

Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Pour moi, on parle du père uniquement.

Pour les parents, j'aurais dit :
"Para los padres es díficil asumir que su hijo es un ser sexual".


----------



## Namarne

Hola a todos. 
Estoy de acuerdo con Tina, aunque tal cual está, pienso que la frase es ambigua. Se supone que quien la ha escrito es consciente de ello, y que para incluir al padre y a la madre lo habría dejado claro. También: 
_Para cualquier padre y para cualquier madre... 
_


----------



## Pinairun

Namarne said:


> Hola a todos.
> Estoy de acuerdo con Tina, aunque tal cual está, pienso que la frase es ambigua. Se supone que quien la ha escrito es consciente de ello, y que para incluir al padre y a la madre lo habría dejado claro. También:
> _Para cualquier padre y para cualquier madre... _


 

Me parece muy bien la interpretación e Tina: a los padres les...

Pero difiero en cuanto a que decir "cualquier padre" sea exclusivamente masculino. En el lenguaje se emplea habitualmente  sólo el género masculino aunque haya también féminas:
En una clase hay chicos y chicas y se les llama alumnos.
Últimamente se está incorporando el uso de hacer la distinción o la inclusión por el método de los/las, todos/todas, tod@s, etc., para no herir los sentimientos de quienes se pueden creer discriminadas.

Yo soy madre, y si leo que "cualquier padre...", me siento totalmente identificada.

Es una opinión, pero ¿qué os parece?
Saludos


----------



## fragnol123

Laurent, ¿por casualidad has sacado esa frase del suplemento de "El País" de hoy?  Es que he estado ojeándolo y la frase me sonaba. Yo creo que se refiere a los padre*s*.

Frase de antes : Los padre*s* no hablan con sus hijos de su vida erótica ni los hijos con sus padre*s* tampoco. Frase de después : Por eso (...) muchos padre*s* de hoy miran a otro lado (...). 

En ese contexto me parece claro que "padre" incluye a los dos progenitores. Creo que el artículo en general trata de la relación entre los dos padres y los hijos, y en ningún momento se centra exclusivamente en la figura del padre o de la madre... Pero no estoy convencida del todo, no deja de ser ambiguo.

Un saludo.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

Estoy de acuerdo con la interpretación de Pinarium.

A mi me parece que la frase se refiere a los dos padre*s *

Cuando decimos  *un padre de familia, *hacemos referencia tanto al padre como a la madre. Me parece que ese es el caso aquí. "Parent" en francés, quoi  


Nos vemos


----------



## laurent568

Sí, fragnol123, es exacto, lo he sacado de El País (sino en versión electrónica)  Es verdad, hubiera tenido que dar un poco más de contexto, pero la verdad es que no he leído el artículo en su totalidad, así que no me han llamado la atención las frases que mencionas... (Para los que querrían ver todo el artículo, es aquí).

Pensándole otra vez, me parece que en efecto, en este artículo, debe de referirse tanto a los padres como a las madres.

Pero lo que me interesaba más, estaba saber si, de une manera general, se puede emplear (o si es común hacerlo...) "_cualquier padre_" en este sentido (es decir, para referirse a los padres y a las madres). Ahora sé que sería "más seguro"  de hablar de "los padres" para eso.

Pinairun, lo que dices es muy interesante, que la cosa es la misma en francés: normalmente también, decimos "les étudiants" para hablar de los estudiantes (mujeres y varones), es algo muy común, y nosotros no solemos usar soluciones como vosotros (del tipo "los emplead@s"): en Québec y en Suiza se usan a menudo expresiones como "les étudiant-e-s", pero en Francia pensamos que eso hace la lectura más difícil y por eso solemos decir simplemente "les étudiants", y todos (tod@s ) lo entendemos. Sin embargo, el caso de padre estaba un poco diferente, ya que, en francés, no puedes decir "les pères" para hablar de los padres y las madres, sino que tienes que decir "les parents": en francés, "père" no puede nunca referirse a ambos sexos. (En cambio, "les hommes" puede ser o sea los varones, o sea los seres humanos... como "los hombres" en español.) Todo eso es cuestión de uso...

Así que, gracias otra vez por todas estas informaciones!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Para cualquier padre es difícil asumir que su hijo es un ser sexual.


Yo también creo que se refiere indiferentemente al padre o a la madre y así lo he visto expresado muy a menudo.

Si consideramos que el autor ha querido referirse solo a los padres varones, la frase equivaldría entonces a decir que a las madres no les es difícil asumir que sus hijos son unos seres sexuales. Lo cual no es cierto: hay tantas madres como padres a los que les es difícil asumir esa realidad.

Si el autor de la frase lo ha escrito en singular es porque en plural, lo de *cualquier *tiene difícil resolución.

Lo mismo ocurre con "su hijo": podría haber dicho *hijos*. Como con la palabra *padre*, en esta frase la palabra *hijo *se refiere a los dos sexos.


----------



## fragnol123

laurent568 said:


> Sin embargo, el caso de padre *es*taba un poco diferente, ya que, en francés, no puedes decir "les pères" para hablar de los padres y las madres, sino que tienes que decir "les parents": en francés, "père" no puede nunca referirse a ambos sexos.


 
"Padre", en singular, puede referirse, precedido de un artículo indefinido, a ambos sexos. Como ha dicho Pinairun, cuando en los colegios los profesores hablan de "*un* padre", en principio puede ser tanto el padre como la madre (como es el caso aquí, con "*cualquier* padre"). Sin embargo al decir "*el* padre", únicamente puede referirse al género masculino. Un saludo.


----------



## iran

Buenas.

Para mí no hay ninguna duda que se refiere a ambos, al padre y a la madre, incluso a ellos como conjunto de "padres", puesto que esto es imposible ponerlo en plural sin cambiar completamente el sentido de la frase: Para unos padres *cualesquiera. *

No creo, tampoco, que haya que escribir también "y para cualquier madre" para que se entienda o para que las féminas se sientan incluídas. Al igual que Pinairun yo me siento identificada leyéndolo.

Por otra parte no sustituiría "cualquier padre" por "a los padres" porque no creo que tenga el mismo sentido.

Un saludo


----------



## rolandbascou

Il y a un autre argument pour traduire "padre" par père.
La phrase présente le rapport père-fils sur la sexualité. Dans ce rapport la mère n´intervient pas.
Je crois que c´est le fond de la pensée de l´auteur.
A vous de voir.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rolandbascou said:


> Il y a un autre argument pour traduire "padre" par père.
> La phrase présente le rapport père-fils sur la sexualité. Dans ce rapport la mère n´intervient pas.
> Je crois que c´est le fond de la pensée de l´auteur.
> A vous de voir.



Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec cet argument.

En général, si quelqu'un intervient dans le rapport parents-enfants sur la sexualité c'est bien la mère et non pas le père. 

D'autre part, la phrase voudrait-elle donc dire que le père assumerait plus facilement que sa fille soit un être sexuel? Décidément, non.

Pour moi, *padre*,dans cette phrase, fait allusion à n'importe lequel des deux parents.


----------



## rolandbascou

Víctor Pérez said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec cet argument.
> 
> En général, si quelqu'un intervient dans le rapport parents-enfants sur la sexualité c'est bien la mère et non pas le père.
> 
> D'autre part, la phrase voudrait-elle donc dire que le père assumerait plus facilement que sa fille soit un être sexuel? Décidément, non.
> 
> Pour moi, *padre*,dans cette phrase, fait allusion à n'importe lequel des deux parents.


 
Faut pas pousser !
Il ne s´agit pas du rapport parents-enfants, mais père-fils.
L´auteur n´implique nullement le cas de la fille.


----------



## Pinairun

rolandbascou said:


> Faut pas pousser !
> Il ne s´agit pas du rapport parents-enfants, mais père-fils.
> L´auteur n´implique nullement le cas de la fille.


 
Ce paragraphe suit à "cualquier padre..."

"Que su *niña* de 12 o 13 años -edad media de la primera menstruación- lleva un par de ellos sintiendo ciertos calores en el cuerpo. Que su *niño* asiste fascinado -y puede que aterrado- a su propia metamorfosis y sus nuevas posibilidades. Por eso, más allá de _la conversación_ sobre la regla, *con ellas*, y sobre el preservativo, *con ellos,* muchos *padres* de hoy, como siempre, miran a otro lado y ruegan que la naturaleza siga su curso... mejor cuanto más tarde. Pero sucede que sus niños han pasado a la acción."

Clair comme l'eau qu'il s'agit des enfants, filles et fils.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pinairun said:


> Ce paragraphe suit à "cualquier padre..."
> 
> "Que su *niña* de 12 o 13 años -edad media de la primera menstruación- lleva un par de ellos sintiendo ciertos calores en el cuerpo. Que su *niño* asiste fascinado -y puede que aterrado- a su propia metamorfosis y sus nuevas posibilidades. Por eso, más allá de _la conversación_ sobre la regla, *con ellas*, y sobre el preservativo, *con ellos,* muchos *padres* de hoy, como siempre, miran a otro lado y ruegan que la naturaleza siga su curso... mejor cuanto más tarde. Pero sucede que sus niños han pasado a la acción."
> 
> Clair comme l'eau qu'il s'agit des enfants, filles et fils.
> Saludos


http://pda.elpais.com/index.php?mod...idNoticia=20080525elpepspor_9.Tes&seccion=por


----------



## rolandbascou

Pinairun said:


> Ce paragraphe suit à "cualquier padre..."
> 
> "Que su *niña* de 12 o 13 años -edad media de la primera menstruación- lleva un par de ellos sintiendo ciertos calores en el cuerpo. Que su *niño* asiste fascinado -y puede que aterrado- a su propia metamorfosis y sus nuevas posibilidades. Por eso, más allá de _la conversación_ sobre la regla, *con ellas*, y sobre el preservativo, *con ellos,* muchos *padres* de hoy, como siempre, miran a otro lado y ruegan que la naturaleza siga su curso... mejor cuanto más tarde. Pero sucede que sus niños han pasado a la acción."
> 
> Clair comme l'eau qu'il s'agit des enfants, filles et fils.
> Saludos


 
Je regrette mais tout cela *n´a rien à voir* avec le texte en question.


----------



## Pinairun

rolandbascou said:


> Je regrette mais tout cela *n´a rien à voir* avec le texte en question.


 

Excusez-moi, Roland, mais je ne vous comprends pas.
Porquoi dites-vous que cela n'a rien à voir avec le texte en question?
Mais, si c'est le *texte même*!

Salut


----------



## rolandbascou

Pinairun said:


> Excusez-moi, Roland, mais je ne vous comprends pas.
> Porquoi dites-vous que cela n'a rien à voir avec le texte en question?
> Mais, si c'est le *texte même*!
> 
> Salut


 
Je n´avais pas vu que c´était la suite du texte. Et bien sûr il faut lever l´ambiguité si possible : dans ce contexte si on dit "tout parent" par exemple inclut père et mère. *Mais ce texte ne figurait pas dans le fil original.*
Milexcus


----------



## iran

Buenas

Yo no veo la necesidad de evitar la ambigüedad por ningún lado, porque en este artículo no creo que exista siquiera.

Leyendo el artículo, incluso la frase anterior a la que se hacía referencia en un principio dice: _Los padres no hablan con sus hijos de su vida erótica ni los hijos con sus padres tampoco. _No creo que esto dé lugar a equivocación, se habla de padres en conjunto y de hijos en conjunto. Lo que no tendría lugar (en mi opinión personal) es haber escrito, para que al final todo el mundo se sienta identificado:_* Los padres y madres no hablan con sus hijos y/o hijas de su vida erótica ni los hijos e hijas con sus padres y sus madres tampoco. *_Porque al final parece un trabalenguas más que un artículo del periódico.

Yo creo que si a cualquiera de nosotros nos preguntarían "¿Tienes hermanos?". Ninguno excluiría a sus hermanas. Y llegados al caso no creo que utilicemos eso de "¿tienes hermanos o hermanas?". Que alguien me corrija si lo utiliza, pero no es mi caso.

Un saludo


----------

